# Filipino community



## kingrulzuk

Does anyone know any Filipino community or where many Filipino stay in Portugal?


----------



## siobhanwf

Many of the Filipino women live and work in the Lisbon/Cascais/ estoril area. Many as domestics.

They used to have Filipino Mass at Cotpo Santo near Cais DE Sodre. Sadly the church has now closed.

I will try and find out where they have moved to. 

In the meantime look at About â€” Positively Filipino | Online Magazine for Filipinos in the Diaspora.

It could be a lonely life for her


----------



## SpiggyTopes

We asked the Philippino ambassador if there is a list of Philippinos here .... no, and don't hope for too much socially!

We're happy to meet up if you are around ...


----------



## kingrulzuk

I’m getting married to a Filipina in March and try to bring her to Portugal by May/ June.
I’m a British citizen and a Portuguese passport holder too.
As I don’t earn 18,600 so I can’t apply for spouse visa, so I will have to bring her to Portugal.
Don’t want her to be lonely in Portugal so was asking if there are any communitys


----------



## wink

There are a small number of Filipinos living in the North of Portugal in the Valença area and over the border in Galicia there are a considerable number.


----------



## kingrulzuk

siobhanwf said:


> Many of the Filipino women live and work in the Lisbon/Cascais/ estoril area. Many as domestics.
> 
> They used to have Filipino Mass at Cotpo Santo near Cais DE Sodre. Sadly the church has now closed.
> 
> I will try and find out where they have moved to.
> 
> In the meantime look at About â€” Positively Filipino | Online Magazine for Filipinos in the Diaspora.
> 
> It could be a lonely life for her


Thank you 



wink said:


> There are a small number of Filipinos living in the North of Portugal in the Valença area and over the border in Galicia there are a considerable number.


----------



## SERGIOANT

Hello,

I'm a Portuguese living in Coimbra and my wife is also Filipina. In Coimbra as I know, at list 2 more filipinas are living here.

If someone want to meet it will be great.


----------



## kingrulz

Update: I did not get married as I found out that she was cheating on me with someone else.
No more long distance relationships


----------



## SERGIOANT

**



kingrulz said:


> Update: I did not get married as I found out that she was cheating on me with someone else.
> No more long distance relationship
> 
> 
> 
> Sad for you, I hope you get better luck next time. If you pass in Coimbra city we invite you for a coffee.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sérgio


----------



## kingrulz

SERGIOANT said:


> kingrulz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update: I did not get married as I found out that she was cheating on me with someone else.
> No more long distance relationship
> 
> 
> 
> Sad for you, I hope you get better luck next time. If you pass in Coimbra city we invite you for a coffee.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sérgio
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much I will keep that offer in mind
Click to expand...


----------



## Antonio bagua

i there to all, pleasure to talk with all. im looking for someone able to talk in Tagalog!!!! im learning, and since i already know 5 languages, i wANT to improve my Tagalog, if someone have time to do someskype leasons or coffee leasons i will be more than thankfull and offer something in return


----------



## Antonio bagua

Hi there Sergio. I'm António and i would like to ask if you or someone you know would be interest in helping me develop my Tagalog? Over a coffee or a walk on a park. & Thankx to all it would mean a lot.


----------



## Ranidurst

Ola Sergio, my name is Rani, a Filipina and planning to relocate to Lisbon soon with my Portuguese Boyfriend. Hope to meet up with you one day. Was hoping to find a network to start with  but not so many Filipinos at the moment I assume- hehe. cheers!!


----------



## skyseeker

*Bringing a filipina to PortugaF*

Hello everyone, I´m portguese, I´ve met a girl from Philippines 8 months ago, we´re dating since then. On these last months we´ve been working on the schengen visa so she can come to Portugal, I´ve been searching for a lot of hours on the web, going to institutions and a filipno restaurant to ask for informations. I need someone that has been on my situation, a couple or a portuguese married with a filipina or vice-versa that can me help on what I can do to make sure the shengen visa is approved, so she can come here the first time I already sent her term of responsability/invitation letter, stating that I´m the one responsable for all the expenses while she stays here. She lives in a hard life condition like most of the filipinos. she has a brilliant mind. I just want to bring her here. 
These last months have been psychologically frustrating, she went to the Greek embassy for the 1st appointment, but 1 document provided by her company wasn´t correct. Her job is extremely harmful, so she cannotI would appreciate any help or info possible, please. stay there much longer..she needs a proof that she will come to Philippines again..


----------



## Perlita de

Hi new to this site . I live near Coimbra ... hoping that I can meet any pinay near the area ? 

Thank you


----------



## duddets

Hi good day. I'm new here, I'm looking for information on how I can get to Portugal and how i can get a work. I am currently working here in kuwait where I meet my portuguese boyfriend, I have tried to apply for schengen visa from Spain embassy since portugal don't have embassy here in kuwait. I was got denied for 3,reasons,then i made an appeal letter but then still same decision on my appeal. I am devasted, frustrated, disappointed and it is one of the reasons why i got so depressed. Because of the plan of bringing me to Portugal, I resigned from my work. And some other issues as well coming through this plan. My boyfriend also went to immigration in portugal when he was in their for vacation and they told him that I can only enter on January. But now, he might come back to Kuwait and stay for more year but the plan is still the same, I hope i can get some useful informations from this forum. Obrigado amigos / amigas, bom dia.


----------

